# Good chloresteral is 42



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

So I had a chloresteral test .. My good HDL was only 42 and my bad LDL was 101.. Should I be worried my good is below the norm which is 60 and above I think. And any way natural to up it? Currently on test cyp hrt 300 mg week.. And i added my extra 300mg deca to the mix weekly.


----------

